# Syncro avec Itunes



## Palm49 (6 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'essaye désespérément de faire le transfert depuis Itunes sur l'Ipad.

1) La version 6.0 est installée avec succès, mais ma bibliothèque "photos" ne charge pas les dernières photos qui sont bien installées dans IPhoto.
C'est la première fois que cela m'arrive !! avez-vous une idée.

Merci


----------



## RobertoP (6 Octobre 2012)

As-tu regardé si la coche dans la case photo est activée et autrement essaye de la désactiver, de refaire une synchro et de la réactiver en choisissant tout les dossiers dont tu veux synchroniser avec ton iPad.


----------

